# Using the radio with the engine off



## warplane95 (May 29, 2013)

Just low you windows.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Turn the key to run, but don't start your car.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

obermd said:


> Turn the key to run, but don't start your car.


No key on a 2013 LTZ 

Press and release the start/stop button, but DO NOT put your foot on the brake at the same time. That puts it into accessory mode. I believe accessory mode still has a time limit of like 10 minutes or something, then you'll have to repeat the process.

If you wanted to put it into service mode (like a key on, but engine not on), press and hold the start/stop button WITHOUT your foot on the brake, until the dash lights all come on.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks! I knew about pressing the start/stop button without putting my foot on the brake, that works fine for having the music play temporarily, yes. The problem is that as soon as you go to open the driver's side door, it will just keep dinging at you over and over. I'm not sure how to turn that dinging noise off. (Either that or depending on how long it sits as soon as you open the door the radio just shuts off as soon as you open the door) I get that it's a good battery-saving feature, but I enjoy cleaning/detailing/etc. with my iPod playing in my car. I was hoping there was some way to override that shut-off feature as well as the dinging.




Sunline Fan said:


> No key on a 2013 LTZ
> 
> Press and release the start/stop button, but DO NOT put your foot on the brake at the same time. That puts it into accessory mode. I believe accessory mode still has a time limit of like 10 minutes or something, then you'll have to repeat the process.
> 
> If you wanted to put it into service mode (like a key on, but engine not on), press and hold the start/stop button WITHOUT your foot on the brake, until the dash lights all come on.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> Thanks! I knew about pressing the start/stop button without putting my foot on the brake, that works fine for having the music play temporarily, yes. The problem is that as soon as you go to open the driver's side door, it will just keep dinging at you over and over. I'm not sure how to turn that dinging noise off. (Either that or depending on how long it sits as soon as you open the door the radio just shuts off as soon as you open the door) I get that it's a good battery-saving feature, but I enjoy cleaning/detailing/etc. with my iPod playing in my car. I was hoping there was some way to override that shut-off feature as well as the dinging.


Hmm, there might be a setting in the menu to change that. I know my antique Cruze that's pre-MyLink has a menu choice to change if the car dings when locking and other settings like that. Maybe the door chime is one of them? Couldn't tell you where to go in the MyLink system to find that though.


----------



## ehousel (Nov 1, 2013)

pull every fuse except radio :music:


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

You should be able to hit power and the radio will turn on. It will turn off in @ 10 min. At least it does in my Eco.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

I believe the MyLink setting for the Dinging only has two options, High and Low sound. I don't think there is a way to turn it off. 

Why can't you just leave the door closed and roll down all your windows?


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

EcoDave said:


> I believe the MyLink setting for the Dinging only has two options, High and Low sound. I don't think there is a way to turn it off.
> 
> Why can't you just leave the door closed and roll down all your windows?


Yeah, that's what I found as well. I could adjust the volume, which is still way too loud... and then turn off the honk for leaving the remote starter in the car, but I couldn't turn off anything else that I saw :/

I can leave the windows down.... but you can't hear the music as well with the doors closed, and more importantly is that silly 10 minute shut-off feature. I'm finicky I guess, and I'm used to having an older car where this wasn't a problem. 

Ah well, I guess it's time to invest in a better iPod dock for the garage.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That's Nice ! To disengage the door chime all that you would have to do is open said door , with a finger rotate the locking mechanism to the locking position , chiming will cease to exist .. you do have to remember to pull the door unlock or press the door unlock BEFORE closing the door ! Piece of cake or Pie if you like pie .


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

brian v said:


> That's Nice ! To disengage the door chime all that you would have to do is open said door , with a finger rotate the locking mechanism to the locking position , chiming will cease to exist .. you do have to remember to pull the door unlock or press the door unlock BEFORE closing the door ! Piece of cake or Pie if you like pie .


Oh that is brilliant. Thank you! 


 iLove


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That's Nice ! 

Just out of curiosity where are you Located ?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

As obermd said.......no key or button pushing required.....turn on the radio....it will operate for ten minutes.
When it shuts off, just push the 'on' button again for another ten minutes......no key, no dinging,,,,,try it.

Rob


----------



## RWise (Sep 23, 2013)

Must be different than on the 2014 Cruze LS. I just turn the radio on with no key in the ignition and it plays even after opening the door. Now it I turn the ignition off with radio playing and open the door it turns radio off but I just reach over and turn it back on and it plays forever or until the battery goes dead. Dings with door open until I remove the key but radio plays on and on and on....


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

brian v said:


> That's Nice !
> 
> Just out of curiosity where are you Located ?


Iowa


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Yeah, must be somewhat different. 
The LTZ doesn't have a key at all, just a remote. I mean, I have a key, but there's no where to put it... sounds like a personal problem ha!

Anyways, if I hit the starter button, the radio comes on and plays, yes... for I guess about 10 min. If I hit the button and open the door right away, it will ding while (the driver's side only) door is open, then I can shut it with the windows down, or any of the other doors open and it will continue to play... but after it's sat there long enough for the display to turn off (but the radio is still going) and I try to open the door, the radio will shut off so I have to turn it back on again... or it will just shut off on it's own. It's just a minor annoyance to keep turning it back on and then waiting for it to pick up my iPhone to play music. 



RWise said:


> Must be different than on the 2014 Cruze LS. I just turn the radio on with no key in the ignition and it plays even after opening the door. Now it I turn the ignition off with radio playing and open the door it turns radio off but I just reach over and turn it back on and it plays forever or until the battery goes dead. Dings with door open until I remove the key but radio plays on and on and on....
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Straght shot for me taking 88 west . Ireland would be Quite a bit farther and far more expensive , no Passport would be needed for the drive either . Heck I could even get that Iowa native to detail me cruzen since he likes cleaning cars !


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

brian v said:


> Straght shot for me taking 88 west . Ireland would be Quite a bit farther and far more expensive , no Passport would be needed for the drive either . Heck I could even get that Iowa native to detail me cruzen since he likes cleaning cars !


He is a she as in "Jukebox *Juliet*".


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Stop Judging a book by it's Cover !!!!!!! That's Nice !


----------

